# Headlights Dim on Down shift/slow down to idle



## micahtheavi8r (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello!

So i just got a 2014 Cruze LTZ a few months ago and I am noticing that when I slow down (normally, not slamming on the breaks to cause abs to engage or anything) the headlights will dim especially when coming to a stop at at traffic light, and then they will come back to a steady light. It seems to be coinciding with the downshifts/RPMs when the lights dim. 

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this or what could be done to minimize this?

Ive seen some threads about replacing the spark plugs with copper ones to affect the shifting, but not sure that is whats causing my issue. 

Thanks in advance for the help!

Micah


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I think you are going to end up taking this to the dealer. If you have a voltmeter (I don't completely trust factory gauges when precision is important). I bet the voltage is taking a nose dive at idle.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine does the same thing when I slow down as well. 2014 lt. Thought I was crazy at first. Have you had your battery cables replaced yet? I have a couple other electrical issues so was gonna have the cables replaced and see if that alleviates the lights dimming. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## micahtheavi8r (Jan 23, 2015)

i ended up taking it to the dealer today, and they found no faults, i beg to differ, but what are ya gonna do...i hope i can find a fix, its really annoying for the headlights to go dim when slowing down at every traffic light, people think im flashing my lights at them. Ive actually had some people flash theirs back at me haha. Annoying to say the least :-/


----------



## dasjamie85 (Jul 29, 2013)

Did they observe it dimming at a stop? What was their explanation for that?


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

My car lights dim when I use the steering wheel while stopped. Or when I close more than one window at a time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iedgar10 said:


> My car lights dim when I use the steering wheel while stopped. Or when I close more than one window at a time.


This plus when you set off the ABS, the headlights pulse with the brakes. Believe this is normal for this car, my previous GM car did this as well. 

This only occurs at idle for me.


----------

